
Leaders lose mental capacities, most notably for reading other people (2017) - gmishuris
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/07/power-causes-brain-damage/528711/
======
shanghaiaway
Being in a leadership position requires disregarding what people think and
feel in order to make the best decision. Also, as you're in the center of
attention, it causes cognitive overload. Tuning down empathy is probably
required to do the job.

~~~
BLKNSLVR
Maybe disregarding what people feel is OK, but disregarding what they think is
almost the primary folly the article is describing. Disregarding what people
think is almost guaranteed to result in bad decisions.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14588308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14588308)

------
async-await
I have a theory that we are very intuitive of people who have leverage or
influence over us for example a boss who can hire or fire. We have to be very
conscious of that person whereas that person doesn't have to bother reading
us.

~~~
fallingfrog
That’s a well established notion in anarchist thought as well as feminist
thought (as an explanation for why women are considered inscrutable but women
are also considered empathetic- because men don’t really have to put in the
effort.)

[https://amp.reddit.com/r/Anarchism/comments/14qprl/explanati...](https://amp.reddit.com/r/Anarchism/comments/14qprl/explanation_of_structural_stupidity_by_david/)

~~~
mac01021
This is the first I've heard of women being considered inscrutable.

~~~
fallingfrog
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Women%20Logi...](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Women%20Logic)

~~~
mac01021
One can be totally irrational and still completely scrutable.

